# I found a new obsession.



## SonRisa (Nov 28, 2005)

Mary Frances purses. My mom has been buying her stuff for YEARS at this sample sale we go to every Thanksgiving Day weekend. I never bothered to look at the booth before and all the stuff my mom had bought before IMO, was old lady-ish looking. Well, today was "de-virginized".  These bags retail for 250+ in Neimans/Nordy's etc and I got them each for $20. They were supposed to be $55 each but because the woman knows my mom (remembers her from every previous year), she gave me a deal. Some may think they're tacky etc. Not me! When I first saw the 2 I bought for myself, I immediately thought "Heatherette". Anyway, enough yapping - here's the bags: 







*"Underwrapped"*





*"Unruffled"*





back





And then I bought "*Imagine*" for my friends birthday:


----------



## Pink_minx (Nov 28, 2005)

Ou i love the underapped one and the last one they are very pretty and heatherettish haha I love heatherette, these bags arent bad at all.


----------



## Eye<3Colour (Nov 28, 2005)

I love them!! i love anything w/that much colour in it!! hence my name.. ha ha.. but yes those are awesome!!! im jealous!!


----------



## visivo (Nov 28, 2005)

Totally not my style, but I can see you pulling something like this off.


----------



## V2LUCKY (Nov 28, 2005)

ooooo I like the second one, it's so pretty! A $250+ purse for $20?! I wanna go shopping with your mama too.


----------



## lovejam (Nov 28, 2005)

Those are cute!


----------



## MissAlly (Nov 28, 2005)

I'm drooling.


----------



## Midgard (Nov 28, 2005)

Oh, the last bag is sooo pretty!


----------



## melozburngr (Nov 28, 2005)

I wanna go to sales like that! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  looove the purses!


----------



## AlliSwan (Nov 28, 2005)

Love the underwrapped!


----------



## midnightlouise (Nov 30, 2005)

Undewrapped is gorgeous and you got a great deal!


----------



## user4 (Dec 1, 2005)

I am sooo loving Irresistable


----------



## Beautiful1 (Dec 7, 2005)

They Are All Gorgeous But My Eye Keeps Shifting To Unruffled


----------



## Ms. Z (Dec 7, 2005)

That black one is just too cute.


----------



## KJam (Dec 13, 2005)

They're beautiful (I just love a good purse!)


----------



## melly_x (Dec 16, 2005)

ooh, nice!


----------



## pushhupsindrag (Dec 21, 2005)

i love the first one, totally something i would wear!


----------



## 2_pink (Dec 22, 2005)

Ohhh so pretty!! I love purses


----------



## joytheobscure (Dec 22, 2005)

I want one or two....  so pretty!


----------



## mspixieears (Dec 22, 2005)

Pretty cute! Admittedly, they'd clash outrageously with my wardrobe (unless I wore mainly black) but they're not tacky, but just really fun and flirty. A good deal more fashionable than my burgeoning Magic the Gathering card collection *groan*.


----------



## litlaur (Dec 24, 2005)

!!!

*in love*

They're so fun and bright!


----------



## Beauty Marked (Jan 4, 2006)

love it


----------



## saucipinkbabydoll (Feb 1, 2006)

soooooo cute!


----------



## funKyVibeS* (Feb 5, 2006)

whoa...those bags almost gave me a seizure...lol


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Feb 6, 2006)

I LOVE them! Sooo technicolor...*eyegasm*


----------



## afterglow (Feb 7, 2006)

Oooh.  I normally don't like bright things, but I LOVE the Unruffled one!  Adorable!


----------



## Madam E (Feb 7, 2006)

**Jealous**

I too have been struck by a purse/bag obsession recently. I LOVE the colours on your purses! Makes me feel better about my crazy glittery-green-with-gold-beads Betsey Johnson bag...gotta wear it more often!


----------



## kaliraksha (Feb 8, 2006)

I love that Underwrapped purse... ask your mommy if she wants to adopt a 21yr old independent child that can provide lots of love and would like her cool shopping hook up?


----------



## JesusShaves (Feb 15, 2006)

those purses just emit inspiration... so pretty!


----------



## Luxurious (Mar 4, 2006)

the bags are nice...


----------



## heenx0x0 (Mar 4, 2006)

"Imagine" is sooo stunning!! They are all gorgeous! *Congrats*


----------



## x music is love (Mar 5, 2006)

wow i love "imagine" =]


----------



## fireatwill (Mar 7, 2006)

adorable!


----------



## delovely (Apr 6, 2007)

these are so freakin cute! and what a bargain!!!


----------



## *Luna* (Apr 6, 2007)

Now THOSE are adorable! I love them!!!


----------

